# Skinny chicken



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

One of my big girls, Chloe (she's my profile picture), is quite skinny. I only noticed recently because she doesn't like me holding her but I had to because her toenail broke. I believe she has internal parasites. I've suspected parasites in my other chickens too. I went to my local feed stores but unfortunately they didn't have any dewormers. 

her keel protrudes quite a bit. 

My mom insists on using giving them ivermectin. The lady that owns the store we bought our chickens from insists on "natural" methods, like red pepper flakes and basil. I want to use Valbazen, because I don't want to deal with either of the other methods not working and my birds getting more sick.

Ive been giving her cooked eggs to try and get her weight up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, Mom is wrong on the Ivermectin. My vet told me years ago it does not work on internal parasites in poultry. I've never had great faith in the red pepper treatment. To me it might keep them at bay but won't remove them. 

If they have tubes of horse wormers, you can get the Valbazen that way. Just give a pea sized portion to each bird.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Valbazen is the way to go, I've been using it for years. IMO, it's the best wormer on the market.
Use a syringe without a needle to administer the liquid wormer orally. Dosage is 1/2ml orally, then repeat again in 10 days to kill worms hatched from eggs missed during the initial dosing.

It's best to worm birds in the early morning in the dark when they are roosting. Use a flashlight to snatch a bird off the roost and cradle her in your forearm. Use your free hand to grab the preloaded syringe.
Use your fingers and thumb on your hand that is cradleing the hen and pull straight down on the hens wattles and her mouth will open. With your free hand, quickly shoot the liquid Valbazen in her mouth and immediately let go of her wattles so she can swallow the liquid.
If you dont let go of the wattles right away, the hen can aspirate if the liquid goes down the windpipe.

It might be best if someone holds the hen for you while you worm the hen. I recommend that you practice this procedure before actually doing it, a "dry run" so to speak, until you get the hang of it.

Repeat this procedure again in 10 days. Then you're done worming. If you have any birds in the 8-10 pound range, increase dosage to 1ml, but still administer 1/2ml at a time to prevent aspiration.

Most likely you will have to order Valbazen 500ml online. I order it from either one of these sites:





Valbazen Drench Zoetis Animal Health - Non-Ivermectin | Cattle Dewormers | Farm


Free Shipping. 500 ml $49.99 11.36% Albendazole for removal and control of liver flukes, tapeworms, stomach worms (including 4th stage inhibited larvae of Ostertagia), intestinal worms and lungworms in cattle and sheep. For treatment of adult liver flukes in nonlactating goats. Do not use in the...




www.valleyvet.com












Valbazen Broad Spectrum Dewormer - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy


Valbazen (11.36% Albendazole) is a broad spectrum drench dewormer for cattle, sheep, and goats for the control of adult liver flukes, tapeworms, stomach worms, intestinal worms, lungworms, and more.




www.jefferspet.com


----------

